# Travel Rebates?



## TraneMan (Feb 17, 2012)

I booked our first AGR trip for this summer to Whitefish.

Sleeper both way round trip 40k points, and I knew what my remaining points would be.

today, I went to AGR page, and noticed my points was higher than i expected. I go into my account and they gave me 1k point for each trip, so I got 2k points added.. It shows I gotten "AGR Credit Card Travel Rebate".

Is this some promo I was not aware of it, or why did they do this?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 17, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> I booked our first AGR trip for this summer to Whitefish.
> 
> Sleeper both way round trip 40k points, and I knew what my remaining points would be.
> 
> ...


People that have the AGR MC get a 5% Rebate when they Book an AGR Award trip! (ie 5% of 40,000=2,000 Points!)


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 17, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> I booked our first AGR trip for this summer to Whitefish.
> 
> Sleeper both way round trip 40k points, and I knew what my remaining points would be.
> 
> ...


The Chase rebate program has been around for awhile. When the program first started the rebate was a generous percentage. Not sure what it was though. Now it is standard 5%.


----------



## TraneMan (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok, Thanks!

I didn't know we get a rebate on this.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 17, 2012)

Chase Sapphire Preferred gets more 1:1 AGR points at sign-up (50,000) and a *7%* annual points bonus (53,500) after a $3,000 spend.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

The AGR MC rebate used to be 10%, but is now "only" 5%!


----------

